# Cuál es la función de la resistencia de 250 ohms en la configuración de un transmisor



## ajesuslm74 (Ene 20, 2013)

Soy nuevo en esto de la instrumentacion y en los manuales siempre aparece el uso de una resistencia de 250 ohms y por eso mi pregunta.

¿Cuál es la función de la resistencia de 250 ohms en la configuración de un transmisor inteligente a traves de un comunicador handheld hart?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2013)

ajesuslm74 dijo:


> Soy nuevo en esto de la instrumentacion y en los manuales _*siempre aparece el uso de una resistencia de 250 ohms*_ y por eso mi pregunta.. . .



  

¿ En que manual ?, ¿ Un ejemplo ?


----------



## chclau (Ene 21, 2013)

No conozco esos equipos, pero en otros equipos a veces se provee una resistencia de carga para conectar a la salida de antena mientras se lo esta configurando porque:

1. No se puede dejar la antena desconectada, se puede dañar la etapa de potencia en la salida

2. Tampoco es muy simpatico dejar la antena conectada y estar irradiando al operador mientras este configura al equipo.

La resistencia de carga provee un camino para disipar la potencia de salida sin transmitir al aire.


----------



## ajesuslm74 (Ene 22, 2013)

Gracias por su tiempo y su apoyo

En los siguientes enlaces encontraran unos manuales de instalación, configuración y mantenimiento a transmisores de presion para uso industrial, en el apartado de configuración por lo regular es donde explican o ejemplifican el uso de la resistencia de 250 ohms


http://www2.emersonprocess.com/siteadmincenter/PM Rosemount Documents/00809-0100-4007.pdf


http://www.yokogawa.com/fld/pdf/eja/IM01C21B01-01E.pdf


----------



## chclau (Ene 22, 2013)

No entendi nada entonces cuando te conteste. Creia que eran transmisores de radio.

Asi que son transmisores 4-20. Por lo que vi, envian datos analogicos y/o digitales por las mismas lineas. Me imagino que la resistencia es una resistencia de pull up, puede ser que utilicen un sistema parecido al de I2C en el que las salidas son todas de open collector u open drain para poder conectar en multidrop, y llevan un pull up comun a todos los dispositivos en el bus.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2013)

El primer pdf tiene*248 páginas*, el segundo tiene*83 páginas*

Tenemos que leer *todo eso* o gentilmente nos indicarás en que páginas específicamente se refiere a esa resistencia de 250 Ohms 

Saludos !


----------



## chclau (Ene 22, 2013)

Leyendo un poco mas sobre el tema, me parece que el tema es un poquito mas complicado, no es una resistencia de pull up como crei al principio. La informacion digital esta modulada en FSK sobre el nivel de continua del transmisor, la resistencia le da terminacion al lazo de corriente y el modem decodifica el componente FSK.

Podes mirar mas aca:
http://www.analogservices.com/about_part1.htm

P.S. en el manual de Yokogawa podes ver a la dichosa resistencia en la fig. 6.3.3


----------



## favdas (Nov 9, 2016)

Estimados.

Los transmisores de corriente usualmente proporcional de 4-20mA, esta corriente es los sistemas de Adquisición debe transformarse a voltajes para poder ser leída(*función de la resistencia)*, se determina 250 al ser el valor del rango mas alto a medir, ejemplo:

Para una corriente de 4mA, que usualmente es el valor bajo, se realiza lo siguiente:

V=RI =(4mA)*(250)=1V

Para una corriente de 20mA, que usualmente es el valor ALTO , se realiza lo siguiente:
V=RI =(20mA)*(250)=5V

En los sensores que tienen mas rango podrías despejar la resistencia para tener el voltaje deseado.

Saludos.


----------

